# EGR valve sensor connectors



## jjbaldas (Jul 13, 2010)

I am trying to remove my EGR valve and am having difficulty disconnecting the sensors - see pictures. The main problem is the connector shown in the pictures with red circle and red square. Any advice on how to properly remove the connector would be appreciated as I am concerned I will break it.
Thanks.


----------



## jjbaldas (Jul 13, 2010)

Any suggestions ?


----------



## Nadir Point (Dec 6, 2013)

I hate the way automotive wiring connectors are being designed these days. If you just carefully inspect while fiddling around with it you'll eventually discover the secret latch mechanism. Sorry I can't remember exactly how it works.


----------



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

The white piece locks the connector - to unlock it is moved back a few mm - then pressing the connector tabs will allow the release. Patience and a light wiggle so as not to break it - sometimes a bit stubborn if it never been off before.


----------

